# tip up town houghton lake 2012



## zigg01 (Dec 26, 2011)

Can any one tell me any thing about it.I would like to go I have never been to one of the tip up fests yet.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Look up the Houghton Lake Chamber of Commerce website for info and a schedule, TUT has a facebook page too! Lotsa events all day long! 

To some it a bother, to others its a great time. You can "search" for past threads/history of post here on this site. Its certainly not the same event it was 20-30 years ago but what one is? Lotsa people complain about the drinking and speeding snowmobiles and yes, it can be a concern. The bottom line, its all what you make of it and what you want out of it. I've been going for over 30 years and it's still a good time for me!


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

We didn`t make it last year but try to get at least one wk. end in. As we got older and fished more we started staying in Grayling and snowmobiling down. With all the comotion it`s hard to fish but it`s a big lk. and you can always get away from the crowd. Always a good time but easier to enjoy the festivities at Houghton and fish else where.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

Burksee summed it up. It's definetly crowded on the lake with sleds everywhere.


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

It is a good time but don't expect to do any good ice fishing. Last years board was pretty bare. It's fun to be up there but there are tons of sleds cruising around. Scares most of the fish away. 

If your going up there to party your going to the right place. Just be careful at night on the ice. It's like a freeway of sleds come night time. The actual TUT area is pretty cool too.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Wasn't someone killed up there last year when they were hit by a sled?


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

KPOD said:


> Wasn't someone killed up there last year when they were hit by a sled?


 Yea the accident happened a few hundred yards in front of the Limberlost. Our cabin was right next store. They brought the ambulance and all the paramedics right through our camp. We saw everybody involved come off the ice. Including the guy that died. It was scary. It happened right after the fireworks. We were told a guy got t-boned at who knows how fast.


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

if this weather keeps up there may not be a tip up town this year


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

scottsinift said:


> if this weather keeps up there may not be a tip up town this year


FYI - TUT is never cancelled! 

I have had very successful fishing trips during both weekends of TUT. Fish the early AM, get off the lake by noon. If fishing late day/dusk I keep a lantern lit and fish outside the shanty.  Stay to the east, north and the MG's. Heck, I've even heard the crowd out from Lyman's catch a few.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

KPOD said:


> Wasn't someone killed up there last year when they were hit by a sled?


 Someone dies some way about every year. If the ice is bad they have tut on land. I used to snowmobile and quit going anywhere near HL during tut because of the crazy traffic on and around the lake. After dark is especially dangerous so be careful if you go. I saw the remains of a snowmobile acccident once year and it looked like the thing went throught a blender. If you got hit on foot.........:yikes:


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

scottsinift said:


> if this weather keeps up there may not be a tip up town this year


They're ice fishing on the lake now and its going to get much colder starting next week. Unless it shoots into the 40's for a few days in a row (always a possibility in this state) they should be good to go for TUT.
I've never been there in all the years its been going on but I think I'll make it this year.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

One option that is pretty cool is to rent a sleeper shanty. I did that last year during TUT with some guys. It was pretty fun to be able to fish all night and then pass out in the shanty. 

Random people showing up in the middle of the night wanting to party...

It got really cold on the bottom bunk at night and the guys on the top bunks were sweating and complaining that it was hot. I would wake up and turn up the buddy heating only to have someone jump of the top bunk and shut it off an hour later.

Woke up in the morning at the whole area was covered with tip ups, I mean there were tip ups spaced 10 feet apart everywhere. This was the area near the party store.

Documentary crew showed up to shoot a show about TUT. They looked inside our sleeper shanty and were overpowered by the stench of four dudes cooking and farting camp food for 3 days and the pure filth we accumulated in that 16 by 5 foot shack.

They never used that footage....

Caught nothing but hamerhandles and two small walleye.

Good times...:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes there are a LOT of drunks on sleds during TUT.

The ice on HL is iffy in many spots right now with areas of open water on the north shore line. The thickness is about 4" with many hidden thinner spots. There are only a couple people driving quads.


----------

